# Travel Share for dummies



## Alyastar (Sep 20, 2021)

The dummy being me  I’ve been a WM owner for over 20 years. Stayed at the Leavenworth location recently, my first stay since COVID. We got a lot of pressure to buy more points in order to upgrade to the Travel Share level. I don’t understand the benefit of this. It honestly just felt like they wanted to get rid of WM owners and move us over to the Wyndham side. I haven’t had good experiences with Wyndham… so… can anyone tell me if I should upgrade? I don’t even know the right questions to ask. I’m happy with my amount of points, I don’t need Internet (they emphasized this as part of the Travel Share pitch), I use Interval and RCI sometimes… I don’t see the benefit in upgrading - am I missing something? They’re really pressuring us, even after we’ve checked out, it just makes me suspect. Thank you for any advice!


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 20, 2021)

I own resell WM Credits/Points and Travelshare Credits/Points. If you are only interested in the 90+ WM Resorts then never buy Developer Travelshare Credits/Points. If you need more WM Credits/Points buy them resell. Buying Travelshare Credits/Points does not move you over to Wyndham. One of the options with Travelshare Credits/Points is to Book Wyndham Resorts through the Club Pass Option but you are still a WM Member.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 20, 2021)

Alyastar said:


> The dummy being me  I’ve been a WM owner for over 20 years. Stayed at the Leavenworth location recently, my first stay since COVID. We got a lot of pressure to buy more points in order to upgrade to the Travel Share level. I don’t understand the benefit of this. It honestly just felt like they wanted to get rid of WM owners and move us over to the Wyndham side. I haven’t had good experiences with Wyndham… so… can anyone tell me if I should upgrade? I don’t even know the right questions to ask. I’m happy with my amount of points, I don’t need Internet (they emphasized this as part of the Travel Share pitch), I use Interval and RCI sometimes… I don’t see the benefit in upgrading - am I missing something? They’re really pressuring us, even after we’ve checked out, it just makes me suspect. Thank you for any advice!



You are absolutely correct; Travelshare isn't worth the money.  It's all smoke and mirrors.  You are correct to not trust Wyndham.  They want to transfer as much money from your pocket to their's.  
Example:  you mentioned internet; they claim it is 'free'.  Except you pay Travelshare dues and pay extra for the developer credits.  You can buy it for $50/year or a whole lot less than the developer cost.


----------



## Alyastar (Sep 21, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> I own resell WM Credits/Points and Travelshare Credits/Points. If you are only interested in the 90+ WM Resorts then never buy Developer Travelshare Credits/Points. If you need more WM Credits/Points buy them resell. Buying Travelshare Credits/Points does not move you over to Wyndham. One of the options with Travelshare Credits/Points is to Book Wyndham Resorts through the Club Pass Option but you are still a WM Member.


Thank you, you explained it SO much more clearly and concisely!


----------



## Alyastar (Sep 21, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> You are absolutely correct; Travelshare isn't worth the money.  It's all smoke and mirrors.  You are correct to not trust Wyndham.  They want to transfer as much money from your pocket to their's.
> Example:  you mentioned internet; they claim it is 'free'.  Except you pay Travelshare dues and pay extra for the developer credits.  You can buy it for $50/year or a whole lot less than the developer cost.


Thank you! That’s really the impression I get from Wyndham too.  

 didn’t know about buying internet for a year! That’s a good tip, not a bad price (depending on how much we travel). Although it’s weird to pay for Internet in this day and age but that’s a whole other issue


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2021)

@Alyastar:
Congrats on not succumbing to the pressure.

If you stay at quite a few WM resorts during the year, the annual wifi pays off. Otherwise just pay by the stay, or if your mobile service includes a "hotspot", use that for your ipad/ laptop.


----------

